# What did I do Wrong?



## jamison.hemmert (Apr 30, 2015)

So I am brand new to routing. I have been consuming an video I could to find helpful tips, tutorial etc. Tonight I was trying my hand at setting up a dado jig that I saw on New Yankee Workshop. As I said I am brand new at this. When I started the router I plunged it into the material and tried to move it. It jerked at little and then started to burn the wood. What did I do wrong? Probably a lot, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm no expert but curious as to whether your bit was a carbide . I had really bad luck when I bought a kit one time from Canadian tire . They wouldn't go 6"s on mdf without going up in smoke . I bought Freud bits and no issues


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

jamison.hemmert said:


> So I am brand new to routing. I have been consuming an video I could to find helpful tips, tutorial etc. Tonight I was trying my hand at setting up a dado jig that I saw on New Yankee Workshop. As I said I am brand new at this. When I started the router I plunged it into the material and tried to move it. It jerked at little and then started to burn the wood. What did I do wrong? Probably a lot, so any advice is appreciated.


I'm no expert either,but my guess is you plunged too deep,too fast & maybe tried to make your dado in one pass.Was it wood,ply or mdf you were trying to rout.Start again,set your rpm's & plunge depth correctly & take your time.You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the direction of feed is very important... 

pleas read the safety tips also...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

since you are new to routing...
some basics...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

some information that I hope will help...


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Was it a center cutting, mortising bit? If it is relieved in the middle it will not plunge successfully.
Very helpful info Stick. Happy belated birthday!
Keep us posted on your findings. Thanks


Ellery Becnel


----------



## jamison.hemmert (Apr 30, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> the direction of feed is very important...
> 
> pleas read the safety tips also...


Wow this is great, thanks Stick. I think it was the direction of the feed and that I plunged to deep to fast. I think it is MDF that I was using, it came from some old cabinets.

I did finally get it to cut, but when I did one side was straight and the other was wavy, that makes me think again it was the direction I was cutting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jamison.hemmert said:


> Wow this is great, thanks Stick. I think it was the direction of the feed and that I plunged to deep to fast. I think it is MDF that I was using, it came from some old cabinets.
> 
> I did finally get it to cut, but when I did one side was straight and the other was wavy, that makes me think again it was the direction I was cutting.


yur welcome...

the wavy side...
it was direction of cut...
you were climb cutting...

guide, bushing, router base or bearing riding on your left... push the router away from you... 
pull the router to you for everything riding on the right...


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

*I had the same problem*

I tried plunging into pine with a straight cutting bit that I thought would plunge. I made a lot of smoke and not much else.
I purchased a spiral up-cutting bit and had no problems. It went through the pine like butter. Went to my final depth in three passes and then changed to the straight cutting bit I used first to get to my desired width. It worked great.


----------



## jamison.hemmert (Apr 30, 2015)

williamm said:


> I tried plunging into pine with a straight cutting bit that I thought would plunge. I made a lot of smoke and not much else.
> I purchased a spiral up-cutting bit and had no problems. It went through the pine like butter. Went to my final depth in three passes and then changed to the straight cutting bit I used first to get to my desired width. It worked great.


Thanks for this. I did try to do the whole depth at once as well with a straightfluted bit. I will pick up a spiralflauted bit.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If it isn't a plunge cutting bit it will burn the material as you try forcing the bit down.

The bit on the left is not a plunge bit, the one on the is. The carbide in the Ø is the same height as the cutting edge. you can sort of plunge a non plunging bit but the router must be in motion as the bit is lowered into the wood, sort of like diving into the water at an angle instead of straight down.


----------



## jamison.hemmert (Apr 30, 2015)

Ghidrah said:


> If it isn't a plunge cutting bit it will burn the material as you try forcing the bit down.
> 
> The bit on the left is not a plunge bit, the one on the is. The carbide in the Ø is the same height as the cutting edge. you can sort of plunge a non plunging bit but the router must be in motion as the bit is lowered into the wood, sort of like diving into the water at an angle instead of straight down.


This is very helpful thank you.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Also remember that one should never make a depth of cut more than the width of the bit. I recommend half the width and make more passes.

Good luck and as Stick pointed out, always be aware of your routing direction.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I too remember when I first started routing I would try to cut my slots or whatever too deep. I broke a 1/4 inch bit in my router table over 3 years ago and I still haven't found it. I now never cut deeper than 1/4 inch per pass no matter the kind of wood. I do use spiral bits more than any other for slot cutting but I still refrain from getting in a hurry. 

That piece of wood ain't gonna spoil if it takes an extra hour or so to complete the job ya know.


----------



## toto (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Stick i have also downloaded the diagram showing which way the router should go for outside and inside use,straight forward and clear to understand and i am going to put it up in the workshop where i go thanks for that.

All the best Toto


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

toto said:


> Hi Stick i have also downloaded the diagram showing which way the router should go for outside and inside use,straight forward and clear to understand and i am going to put it up in the workshop where i go thanks for that.
> 
> All the best Toto


welcome Toto ...
glad you liker the information...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sometimes it helps to understand the "why?" as well as the "how?" I encourage new members to check out the following link:

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/55801-router-bits-stickies.html


----------

